# Lets take a trip to the candy store!!!



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Never really outgrew my love of sweets...

I do enjoy taking the occasional trip to the candy store, and buying all sorts of chocolate truffles (my favs are the moonstruck ice cream cones, esp cookies and cream)...when I'm not in the mood for chocolate, I love gummy cherries (not the sour ones, although those are good too) on the slightly stale side...then of course there's the candy bars (Twix has become my favorite lately)...and pops, just plain ol Tootsie pops like you used to get for Haloween when you were a kid...

anybody else a bit of a sugar junkie??? what are some other favorites out there???


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Peanut M&Ms (like crack to me)
Pearson's Salted Nut Roll
Turtles
A plain old vanilla ice cream sandwich
Oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Josh Early's . The almonds are _salted_.

'Nuff said.

EGF


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

egadfly said:


> Josh Early's . The almonds are _salted_.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> EGF


Oh yeah...I see some mail order in my future (if I can get it).


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

M&M's
Milk Duds-I always get them when I go to the movies
Butterfinger
Zagnut
Chik-O-Sticks
Clark bars
Red Vines
Laffy Taffy


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Snickers Bar or Hershey's Chocolates, when I do indulge. (Not often - I usually do ice cream for my favorite "off-program" treat.)


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Knob Creek is favorite sweet.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

no joke...Guinness floats (with vanilla ice cream)...I know it sounds gross...but they are awesome...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Gabba, I agree with many of your posts, but if your float is what I think it is, EEEEWWWWWWWW.

(Stout and ice cream??)

I admit, I have never tried it. Stout is too bitter for me, though. I have never liked one. 

(How dare you ruin our God-Given ice cream???)

I can resist candy most of the time, but I eat ice cream at least a couple times a month, even during my weight control effort.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Gabba, I agree with many of your posts, but if your float is what I think it is, EEEEWWWWWWWW.
> 
> (Stout and ice cream??)
> 
> ...


Forget the ice cream, how dare you ruin Guinness!


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I am really not "allowed" to eat candy, but I do sneak off to Sees Candies every once in a while for their rocky road. My dad loves rocky road, got me hooked on it as a kid, and it kind of stuck with me.


----------



## percypickwick (Jul 28, 2007)

salty Danish liquorice; Tyrkisk Peber; sour winegums :thumbs-up:


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> no joke...Guinness floats (with vanilla ice cream)...I know it sounds gross...but they are awesome...


also get some butterscotch sauce to put over the top!


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

my faves at the minute are peanut butter oero's


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Reese's Pieces
Lindt 80% dark chocolate bars
Sno caps
Junior Mints
Lemon Drops
Altoids (the new chocolate covered mints are fantastic)

I've had a decent beer float made with an oatmeal stout. I haven't tried it with Guiness, though.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Late July I was in the Pittsburgh area and stopped in at Frank Sarris chocolates in Canonsburg (https://www.sarriscandies.com/) on the advice of relatives.

I'm one of those people who keeps a candy bin at work and leaves it open for others to get their sugar fix. What I stock changes by my warehouse club and my co-workers (I have excellent up to date candy marketing information!  ). Currently I buy candy assortments at Costco (mini hershey bars, the m&m/mars assortment). I just restocked on the Hershey stuff this weekend ~$10 for 5 lbs.

There are days I dip in 3-4 times and days I don't touch it at all. Most days I just get 1 piece in the morning when I log in. (basically equivalent to a morning cuppa)

I had to stop keeping stuff at home. When I had roommates it wasn't so bad, but anymore it's best not to have the temptation. That goes for ice cream too, although I usually will get some ice cream treats (klondikes, dove bars, the ice cream snickers bars) and fine chocolate (Lindt or such) when I throw a barbeque.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

My two favorites: Jelly Babies and chocolate-covered raisins


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Guiness?*

Gentlemen

Do not worry about the guiness, I love Glenlivet 18 year old with my snicker bar, mixed in it.
Taste great, like a guiness, only stronger.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Do not worry about the guiness, I love Glenlivet 18 year old with my snicker bar, mixed in it.
> Taste great, like a guiness, only stronger.
> ...


Jimmy,

I've never heard of such a thing. How do you mix it?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Slightly off-pace, but Termini Brothers in south Philadelphia has a pecan strip that is covered by carmelized sugar. We cut it into candy-sized pieces and serve it with their other great pastries at the holidays. The stuff is addictive and the sugar buzz is phenomenal. No, I don't dunk it in the Glenfiddich. OK, perhaps I DO dunk it into the expresso with anisette. Any of you Philly guys, Egadfly et al, know Termini's? Salud! Bill


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Big fan of Lindt's 60% cocoa dark chocolate linder truffles (the chocolate balls in the black wrappers as my 5 year old would call them).

My favorite dessert vice involves a local, upscale strip mall which features a Starbucks next to a Marble Slab Creamery. I order a double espresso, walk it next door and get a large scoop of vanilla ice cream in a cup. Bang - instant affogato!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I just tried the new Hersheys Cacao Reserve milk chocolate bar. Two thumbs up!

I like Dove chocolate and have adored Brach's chocolate-covered raisins since I was about five. (They HAVE to be Brachs... Raisinettes taste like wax.)

My favorite candy store candy: the orange jelly sticks dipped in dark chocolate. 

I guess it's obvious that I prefer chocolate to other candy.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

anything chocolate, but toffee and heath combos kill me
swedish fish (old school)


----------

